# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما هو مفرد هذه الكلمة

## أبو زياد النوبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أسأل إخواني عن مفرد كلمة ( مخاطر ) 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

مفرده خطر وهو جمع سماعي جمع على غير مفرده

----------

